# 2012 June Challenge ( Post your entries here)



## Blister (1 Jun 2012)

Hi everyone, out project for the 2012 June Challenge is a Wall hanging 


Our Judge for June will be Richard

Must be New work for this Challenge , no dusty relics :mrgreen: 

The Wall Hanging can be made from any material Type ( wood , ply , MDF , Plastic , metal , Glass etc ) or combination of any 

Can be any size small or large 

Must contain elements that are obviously lathe turned ( If not it wont be judged ) 

Colouring / textured / burning / piercing / carving all allowed



Multiple segmented turning Allowed 

Any entry's that are outside the rules and requirements will not be judged


The Judges decision is final ( Any negative comments re judging must be via PM only and not on the open forum )

NO Critique or comments on any work until July Please, After the Judging and results.

Please state material types used if known, dimensions and a little about how you made it and what tools and finish you used ( this helps the judge )

Please post 3 images of your work / entry showing it best features , One must be of it hanging ( not necessarily on a wall )



Image size please use image size 640 x 480 0.3 mp, same previous months

When your entry is ready please go to our new scoreboard http://ukwturningcomp.co.uk/

Log in to your account and mark yourself as ready by 10 pm on the 26th June after this time the scoreboard will be locked

Entry’s to be uploaded from 10pm on 26th June up until 10pm on the 28th June . after this time the thread will be locked for Judging

Results will be given on or before 30th June

Good luck everyone 

Time to get your thinking caps on






*June ROUNDUP*


----------



## gus3049 (27 Jun 2012)

Have to bung this on early as I'm doing ceilings and what with me bad back an' all, it takes quite a while. I might be a bit busy for the next few days.

Here is my June entry. 

This is made of the off-cuts from a couple of slices of unknown tree I was given. I made a large bowl which had some fantastic spalting and burrs on and it sold to the first person that saw it.

The wood was 'almost' unusable. Full of dark rot and splits. After making the bowl, I put the rest on the firewood pile but kept thinking about the colours and grain and decided to see what I could do with it. I made a letter rack first and that was OK after a lot of work to the surface.

This hanging stretched 'rustic' to the limits. It was impossible to get a clean edge to join the quarters together. It kept crumbling as I planed it. Ended up sanding it but the joins are still a bit iffy. Once the quarters were glued, I mounted it on some MDF on a faceplate and turned the centre pattern. The central ring was gilded with a crackle finish (done by putting lacquer on before the gilding is properly dry) and the main ring textured with the air tool. I used gouache to colour the ring, trying to keep to similar tonal values as the wood.

Finished with my usual ACL. Ten coats then flattened with 400 through 2000 grit wet and dry. This was before I discovered the joys of buffing  Routed the edges of the MDF just to keep it neat at the back.

Impossible to photograph because of the glare as I don't have a proper set up to cope with it. It feels like silk and is very tactile. I had to force this one out of my wife's hands to take to the gallery!!

Its about 300mm x 500mm. I can't measure it as it went to the gallery before I remembered to check it. Must get some proper picture hanging wire!!


----------



## duncanh (27 Jun 2012)

I thought I was going to miss this one as well but I had a sudden burst of inspiration yesterday.
Wood: unknown
Diameter: 27cm
Thickness: 1.4cm
Finish: none yet but it'll probably be spray lacquer

I've always fancied trying something in the style of Hans Weissflog and this was my chance. The grooves were done with a home made scraper and thin parting tool.
The offset circles on the back were done by holding the piece off centre on a wooden faceplate and using counterweights on a large handwheel.
Final sanding in the grooves was done with some of those 3m sanding bristles.

There's a mirror set into the back of it so that the grooves aren't lost in shadows.

I'd have liked to add small concentric circles in the 3 large gaps but ran out of time. It's also mean that the piece was turning very off centre. Maybe next time...


----------



## nev (27 Jun 2012)

Sorry folks, a token entry for me this month I'm ashamed to say, loads of time but absolutely no ideas or inspiration #-o :evil: 
so here we go - its turned and it hangs on a wall  1 point :mrgreen: 

about 4in diameter , Mushati?, double sided taped to a larger ply circle on a faceplate, randomly off centre twice for the 'outer' lines then centred for the centre rings and outside edge clean up. sanded to 600, ebonising lacquer all over, then the face scraped and re-sanded and a quick go over with EEE ultrashine. a number of small holes drilled in the reverse side so you can choose which way is up when its hanging.
Hopefully the brain will be back to full function for next month :wink:


----------



## cambournepete (27 Jun 2012)

Here's mine.

It's a burr something approx 80x40x4cm.

Turned on a faceplate using Ellsworth gouge and AI pointy thing (a Reardon tool IIRC).

Sanded and finished with Chestnut acrylic spray lacquer and microcrystalline wax.

I deliberately kept with a simple design to try and emphasise the natural beauty of the wood.


----------



## Hesh (27 Jun 2012)

Here is my effort for this month and another first for me as I’d never really seen any ‘wall hangings’ let alone turned one. The end result consists of three 8” rings (1 ½ x 1 ¼) with the two outer rings cut into the centre one and mounted inline. The rings have been simply decorated with a couple of v grooves and then finished with sanding sealer and wax-oil; they were then given a quick buff on the chestnut buffing wheels. Each ring was drilled to take a plastic insert which is removable and holds enough water to keep the flowers fresh for a fair few days.
The three rings were then mounted on a board measuring 25” x 12” using hot melt glue and screws from behind for extra security. The board has chamfered edges and has a stone \ granite paint effect applied. To finish the piece a bevelled mirror was mounted in the centre of each ring to give an extra view of the flowers. The flowers are courtesy of a friend’s garden and the best thing about this piece is that when you get bored of the view (or the flowers die) you just change them for some fresh ones (or artificial if preferred)
Tools used were: Bowl Gouge, Shear Scraper and a 3 Point Tool. The edges of the board were chamfered using a router. The outer rings were cut on the bandsaw.

The photo's show the whole piece, a little bit of the detail and one of it in place on the wall.

I had a lot of fun with this one and once again look forward to next month’s challenge.


----------



## Alli (27 Jun 2012)

Hiya,

Here is my entry this month, a mirror with turned wooden surround that opens up for a place to store some keys. The back piece is made from Maple, turned with spindle and bowl gouge and a scraper. The front and pegs are bubinga, both pieces are sanded from 120 to 400 and then S/S and a couple of coats of friction polish.

Another enjoyable project, good luck to everyone.

Cheers David


----------



## monkeybiter (27 Jun 2012)

Here's my effort, very difficult this month, couldn't even see my comfort zone from here. 
Wood is spalted Beech and [I think] Padauk [an offcut]. I started with the Beech, original idea was some sort of geode meteorite landing in a crater :roll: , hence the deeply undercut central postion, but I struggled with getting a sparkly material that didn't look rubbish.

Turned with 1/2" and 1/4" spindle gouges and 1 1/4" skew for the sharp groove around the central dome.

Power and hand sanded to 320, first finish 50:50 sanding sealer:cellulose, Beech finished with two coats of microcrystalline wax, bullseye finished with friction polish.


----------



## dennisk (28 Jun 2012)

I was at a friends place using his spray booth, and saw about 60 triangular shaped pieces of fir in his wood pile, and being of Dutch decent I asked him if I could have them. They were leftovers from some tables he had built. I cut them to 221/2 deg and glued them up into a wheel. Cut to circle and drilled a recess for the Stronghold and turned the front with a recess for the mirror and a smaller one for the re chuck. Sanded and then I offset it in the chuck a couple times and did the grooves using square scraper for one and then gouge for the other one. A couple coats of DO and reversed and cleaned up the bottom and DO on that as well. Finished size 17 1/2 " x 2" and thats about as big as the old BL will turn inboard. I used a bowl gouge with Ellsworth grind for most of it including shear scraping and then sanded to 320.Thanks


----------



## henton49er (28 Jun 2012)

Here is my entry for the June Challenge: a wall hanging, entitled “Sun, Moon and Stars”.

The sun, moon and stars disks are each made out of 250mm diameter sycamore blanks which have received different treatments. Each was mounted on a glue chuck and trued up.

The “Sun” disk was turned to a taper, with a raised central area containing a recess. A piece of 100mm square lime was reduced to a 100mm hemisphere with a spigot to match the disk’s recess and hot-glued into its centre. Beads were then turned and vee-grooves burned into the surface. The whole piece was then sanded by hand to 320 and airbrushed using Chestnut spirit stains (yellow, orange and red) and finished with acrylic gloss lacquer (2 coats). 

The “Moon” was turned to a flat surface and sanded to 600 and acrylic sanding sealer applied. The crescent of the moon is in acrylics applied by sponge to give a textured effect – one coat of matt white paint and one coat of “mother-of-pearl” effect acrylic paste. A pyrograph border to the crescent highlights the boundary of the painted section. The piece was finished with 2 coats of acrylic gloss lacquer.

The “Stars” piece was also turned to a flat and the stars picked out by piercing a template with a Dremel tool and filled with Chestnut gilt cream (silver and gold colours). The stars set out as the constellation Orion (but as those with knowledge of astronomy will know the top part of the constellation has been omitted). After sanding to 600 grit the piece was finished with 2 coats of acrylic gloss lacquer with golden sparkles added on top of the first coat before it was dry.

The snake (which continues the astronomical/astrological theme) was cut from 18mm MDF using a jig saw and carved using a Proxxon mini-carver and Dremel before sanding to 240 grit. It is finished with ebonizing lacquer. The eyes were made from small scraps of beech turned to 9mm diameter hemispheres, painted with red acrylic paint and red sparkles added while the paint was tacky. The eyes were then finished with acrylic gloss lacquer and glued in place using a hot glue gun.

Overall the wall hanging is approximately 1.0m tall and 0.5m wide. Turning tools used were ½” bowl gouge, square ended scraper, 3mm beading tool, ball turning jig, 3/8” spindle gouge, 2mm and 5mm parting tools, pointed tool for the grooves.


----------



## boysie39 (28 Jun 2012)

My entry for June challenge a Wall Hanging ,made from Walnut. Main piece is 230 x 25 mm and the nest part is 130 x 60 mm approx.
Tools 12 & 10 mm bowl gouges 25 mm scraper Sorby spiriling and texturing tool.
Finished with sanding sealer buffed with shavings.













As I dont post much I always have problems finding me pictures and am never sure if they are posted properly ,I hope they are . Good luck to all .


----------



## Blister (28 Jun 2012)

This is my June wall hanging entry 

I made it from 2 log sections of yew , different diameters , both put between centers , then one end had a chuck spigot turned to be gripped in the chuck 

Then 17 different thickness sections sanded , sealed , polished then parted off individually

The mount for the log sections is turned from sycamore and the rear mount base piece was cut from MDF , both items sealed and painted with antique gold and black finish with white edge detail 

The 17 branch sections are fixed from the rear with screws as wood glue would not hold them on to a painted surface , the sycamore is fixed to the MDF with 4 screws 
A small amount of gold and silver guilt cream was also used 

The wall hanging has 4 mounting points , North , South , East and west so it can be rotated to change the display

36" tall 17" wide ( Inches ) 





.
.




.
.




.
.
:wink:


----------



## Wood spoiler (28 Jun 2012)

My entry is a Celtic Dragon on Sycamore

350mm x 40 mm

Centre panel is convex

Design burnt in using Peter Child pyrography

All sealed on Beal Buffing system


----------



## CHJ (28 Jun 2012)

*Roundup of entries*


----------

